# MotorGuide Vs Minn Kota



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a Minn Kota 24V 65lbs thrust to replace my MotorGuide Pro Series 46lbs thrust that came with my 2006 PT170. I have never owned a Minn Kota just wondering if the mounts are noisy like the MotorGuide, and how efficient they are? In rough water I am eating Battery like crazy! I am hoping that the 24v system with less amp draw + two batteries will let me fish longer.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Noisy? Inefficient? Poor mounts? MinnKota owners don't experience such things. MotorGuides have been in the 80's for years. MinnKota is state-of-the-art! Composite shafts, Maximizers, quiet motors, mounts that last, pull ropes that don't break, wiring that doesn't melt at the clamps, etc. Plus, and the biggest of all, a truly weedless prop. MotorGuides can't hold a candle to a MinnKota in the weeds. Ninja props, Kipawa props, whatever. NO CONTEST.

Buy the 24V MinnKota and you'll think you died and went to Heaven because with a MotorGuide you've sure been in He!!. 

UFM82

Wouldn't have a MotorGuide if you gave it to me...


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I know two people who jumped on board the minn kota train. They both have had problems with them, yes still under warranty but still down for the count, untill they were fixed. I would research them both and talk to as many people who have them and then decide. I use motoguides, they are noisy but very reliable. Good luck.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

it's like ford and chevy, no matter who you ask you'll get different opinions. they're both still in bussiness for a reason.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a 12 volt 52lb motorguide on my Q3 s/f ,didn't have any problems at all with it other than when I troll alone for eye or striper's it was tough trying to land one and maneuver at the same time.Now I have a 12volt 55lb motorguide wireless and love it ,it's quieter and runs 15 to 25 % longer on charges. As at Norris Lake I troll for 3 to 5 hrs solid on the motor, battery's(large deep cycle) us to last about four hrs.Now they last five plus so give me a motoguide any day.Now I take mine off every winter and put it in the basement to keep it out of the sub cold as it says in the manual as a friend of mine left it on over the winter and ruined his seals/motor was a rust bucket the next summer.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I have had Motorguides for years and this winter I put a "new" Maxxum 70 on my Stratos. The Motorguide don't hold a candle to the new MK. UFM82 hit it right on. You'll wonder how you ever got by without it. The one I bought was remanufactured got it shipped to my door for $200 less than a "brand new" one. I have put it through the ringer this spring and it seems to be a good one. The only differance is I get a 1 year warrenty instead of a 2 year. If you read reviews with Cabelas or Bass Pro you'll probably never want to own another Motorguide.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a minkota that i had to send in for repairs 4 times in the first 2 years i had it. So what if it was under warrenty. I didn't pay my money to be shipping a motor back and forth to the dealer. I bought a motorguide and gave the mk to my brother. He scraped it after sending it back twice. I've been using that same motorguide 50# thrust for 9 years with not one single problem. Just bought a new 71# thrust, 24 volt Motorguide this month and will enjoy it as long as it will let me. Bought 2 new bluetops to go with it.


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

The Chevy/Ford analogy below is accurate!

My 2 cents:
I have a MG Brute 45# from 1996 that still runs strong. Just picked up a new MG 70# that has yet to disappoint. I think it depends on the model. Some are better than others.

That said, several friends use MK and like their products.

Weather's nice here on the fence...

Good luck!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I had motorguides for years and have never had problems at all. As others have said you can have problems with both. The one on my boat now is quiet and has given me great service for the last 3 years. I've had both since they first came out way way back and have found the MG to be my choice. Both have good warrentys and both can be repaired at the same place here in Columbus. The same person does the warrenty work. He has said they both have their good and bad points but he repairs more MK's than MG's.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've owned 5 different minn-kota's over the years and every one of them was flawless and never had any problems with any of them, works great everytime and they last forever with a good set of batteries with Maximizer.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

If I can put my two cents in, I have owned several minn kotas and would have to say that I love minn kotas have never had any problem with them. I do own a Motorguide on the boat I have now. They are very noisy and have had several problems with it, such as the cables breaking, wanting to work when it wants too, problems with it wanting to work in high gear and not low gear, and vice versa. But i have noticed if you are looking for something with some good thrust then motorguide is the way to go, but if your looking for something that is dependable then minn kota is the way to go.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

you talk about your battery running down i have a2006 pt 175 and i never have that problem because my gas engine charges both battery.


----------

